# 240 spec-r...



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i read bout the stock s15 spec-r, it says 6speed sr20det, could i get make an sr20det from an s13 six speed? and if that's possible, would it make it spec r. cuz the only thing i see about the spec-r is that it's sr20 like the s13, only 6 speed is the difference, it's basically the only difference. well if all that's not possible, how could make an s13 sr20 a spec-r? if none of it's possible then just tell me that im full of shit.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The other differences are that it produces more power to the wheels and has a T28 turbo instead of a T25 and has VVT. I think its called VVT well the Nismo version of Vtec. Those are the other differences besides the 6 speed. And as far as making a S13 a 6 speed I dont think its possible. I think you would have to get a S15 motor as well. And that would be a lot of surgery. I would just do the RB swap if your gonna go for the S15.

Thats just my $.02


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

possible, yes. plausible...mmm...debatable. everywhere i've seen the 6spd sold its as a whole unit with the engine, and they specifically state that they won't sell the tranny separate. you could get the S15 SR20DET, but its like $5-6K instead of $2K for the S13, and the 6spd is a b-i' to get to fit in an S13. with ten grand or so just for the swap you COULD do it, but i don't think it would be worth it at all.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*s15*

The six speed tranny is the weakest out of all. The S13 is the strongest. the only reason that i can think of for anyone to want it is because of the closer gear ratios, but who cares? not me!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

aight thanks for the info yall. dammit that sucks, ive always wanted them spec r emblems. oh well, shit happens. i dont feel like wasting so much money on a s15 motor, however it isnt out of my mind.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the variable valve timing used in the S14 blacktops and later models is called NVCS. VVT is just a general name/acronym for variable valve timing. there are quite a number of differences from the S15 SRs compared to the S14 and S13 SRs. S13 tranny isn't the strongest. it's just as strong as the S14, and vice-versa. 

possible is synonymous with plausible, just to let you know. 

since you live in Okinawa just go buy yourself a S15 Silvia Spec-R and you'll have an emblem. i'm sure they go for like, what? $3000?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

im in florida at the moment. i think those silvia s15's are alittle bit more than that.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

actually possible just means it CAN be done, plausible means it can be done EASILY.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

*shakes head* are you trying to prove me wrong in every attempt or something? i noticed that. is it because i may have come down hard on you before for not knowing what you say before you say it? if it is, LET IT GO!

they're still synonymous.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

MotoRex is considering importing the S15 and a few others from japan... but, of course, they're gonna charge you out of the ass...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

if they do go thru with the s15, and if the price is reasonable then i might just get one, right now im considering gettin a r32 gtr in the future, but if they manage to bring the goddess of em all, then im gettin it.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

get yourself a dictionary dipshit. or better yet, a thesaurus. look one up; you'll see the other under "related words", not "synonyms". SOME of us understand the concept of subtlety


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

http://www.cineaction.co.jp/japanese_used_cars/stk/stk_list.cgi?mk=NISSAN 

Check there for awesome Japanese cars. Im sure you can easially find a used s15 for 6K. 

There is a 94 R33 (gts 2.5T) with 84Kilo on it for 6k. And it looks super nice. Its 798k Yen...so about 6K or so.

From my understanding you can pretty much buy a whole s13 for about 1500usd. If I were you Lion-o I would just wait to get back to Japan before spending money on a car here in the u.s.

-Jake


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

esyip[/i]
[B]ouch. that's got to smart. [/B][/QUOTE]
not really. your "source" obviously doesn't differentiate between words with the SAME meaning and SIMILAR meanings. or are you gonna tell me "same" and "similar" are synonyms said:


> *Entry:* Plausible
> *Function:* Adj.
> *Synonyms:* Believable, Colorable, Credible, Creditable
> *Related Words:* Likely, *Possible*, Probable, Presumable
> ...


now, back on topic, i agree, lionel. if your going back to oki soon don't waste your money on the crap we get here. save it and get an S15 or R32 GT-R when you get back to japan.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well first off i gotta get some degrees, or certified in some subject so i can get a decent job, first off, living in okinawa isnt cheap, not even close to cheap, i can always live with my jap friends but it still gonna cost. and a used s13 usually are cheaper than 1500usd, well at least to my knowledge i never seen em that much, i sold mine to my friend for 375 bucks it was non turbo. i sold it so cheap cuz the supra came into my possession, i mean, who would care about a non turbo silvia s13 when there's a supra comin into play eh


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

just be a nissan mechanic, like i'm studying to be!!! they always say to find a job you love, right? i'm just doing the nissan procap program, then i'm going to UTI's nascar institute. yeah, yeah, i hate nascar too, but they teach you stuff like chassis building, aerodynamics, engine building for high performance and reliability, suspension set-up, shit like that that'll come in useful for racing any car.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

thanks for the heads up, i didnt think about being a mechanic specifically for nissan, just a mechanic, maybe im dumb for not thinking it up myself, especially when i love nissans, i only thought of being a mechanic. do you know bout the site unstable hybrids, it's in atlanta i think, i was wondering if you have been around there, cuz i thought about, in the future, of bringing my car down there to do a swap, maybe rb20,25 there. and to watch some braves games, cant fuck with the atlanta braves god dammit.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

whether or not it specializes in one thing or not, my source gives COMPLETE information. your's does not. THAT is the point here. and if names are so unimportant why do you have TWO posts just trying to prove yours is better?


> _Originally posted by esyip_
> my "source" was from Roget's Thesaurus if you wanted to know so badly. www.thesaurus.com if you feel it necessary to search for yourself.


well, now i know where to look if i want _HALF_ an answer.


> _Originally posted by esyip_
> you don't give a fuck about it because why? because Roget specializes in Thesauruses, while Merriam-Websters is a "2-in-1" deal? one that doesn't specialize in one particular area? *names get you no where.* _bizzy b: then quit trying to drop them._
> 
> apparently you DID give a fuck about my source since you felt it necessary to point it out. don't contradict yourself. you do that a lot.


i didn't point out your source. you did. i pointed out that it doesn't give complete information.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

*lionel is commentator* bizzy is up in the lead. we'll hafta wait til esyip comes back wit whatever he got. oooh looks close here, we dont know who's got who in check. we'll hafta wait and see. oooh good one goin on.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

sorry lionel, we seem to have hijacked your thread for a pointless grammatical debate. i pity the person who comes to this thread actually seeking 2 pages of discussion on a "240 spec R". but that seems to be the way of a lot of threads recently, that the current discussion has nothing to do with the original question.



*House cleaning services provided by Slurppie Enterprises*_ We will clean all the crap out of decent threads_


----------

